# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 06/2010



## PCGH_Marco (29. März 2010)

Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 06/2010


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*CPU-Tools*
​
CPU-Informationen:
CPU-Z
Perfwatch

Temperaturen:
Core Temp
Real Temp

Energiemanagement:
K10stat
K10stat-Guide (engl.)
Rightmark-CPU-Clock-Utility-Guide

Overclocking/Tuning:
AMD Overdrive
CPU-Tweaker
Setfsb


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonusmaterial Der Intel-BIOS-Guide
*​ 
HP USB Stick Format Tool - Link unter "SP42741 File Download"
Hardware Prefetcher/Data Prefetch Logic und Adjacent Cache-Line Prefetch/L2 Streaming Prefetch im Detail erklärt

Download-Bereich Asus
Download-Bereich Gigabyte
Download-Bereich MSI


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *GPU-Dschungel*

*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 3.2.2
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• GPU-Z 0.4.2​*Weitere Informationen*
• Nvidia "Verde" Notebook-Treiber: Notebook Drivers
• AMD/Ati Notebook-Treiber: AMD Support Search
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware      Preise

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. April 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(unter Verwendung der Arbeiten des Raytracing-Experten Daniel Pohl)

Die Erläuterung zum Raytracing-Verfahren im Kasten auf Seite 3 des Artikels ist teilweise mißverständlich. Hier finden Sie eine verbesserte Version mit genaueren Bezeichnungen und Strahlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiterführende Links (inkl. Screenshots und Videos):
•   www.q3rt.de 
•   www.q4rt.de 
• www.qwrt.de


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel Geforce GTX 400 im Praxiseinsatz in PCGH 06/2010


*Verwendete Programme* 
    • Furmark 1.8.2
• GPU-z 0.4.2
• Fraps 3.2.2
• MSI Afterburner 1.6 Beta 5 (Spannungsänderung GTX 400)
 • Evga Precision 1.9.2 (zurzeit kein öffentlicher Download möglich)

*Inzwischen neu erschienene Treiber:*
• Geforce 197.55 (4-Wege-SLI für GTX 400)

*Interessante Programme/Techdemos:*
• Unigine Heaven Benchmark 2.0
• Stonegiant DX11-Demo


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Bonusmaterial zum Artikel Hexacore am Limit*​ 
Danamics LMX Superleggera im Preisvergleich:
Danamics  LMX Superleggera (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3) (100900100)
Danamics  LMX Superleggera (Sockel 775/1156/1366) (100900110)

Danamics LMS Superleggera bei Danamics: -Link-


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Grafikkarten-Frühling* (Test  High-End-Grafikkarten)

*Die Probanden im Preisvergleich*:

• Edel-Grafikkarten Radeon HD 5870 MK-13-Edition
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Toxic/2G (Full Retail) – Top-Produkt
• Gainward Geforce GTX 480
• Powercolor Radeon HD 5870 PCS+ – Top-Produkt
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Eyefinity 6 Edition
• Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-X Revision 2 (SKU 11161)
• HIS Radeon HD 5870 Icooler V Turbo
• Asus Radeon HD 5870 (AMD-Referenzdesign)
• MSI N470GTX-M2D12B
• Gainward Geforce GTX 470

*Verwendete Programme*• Fraps 3.2.2
• Rivatuner 2.24c
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• GPU-Z 0.4.2
• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5
• MSI Afterburner​*
Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und   Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;   9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%    Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem neuen Benchmark-Parcours (siehe unten)
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das    Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Anno 1404 v1.2 
 • Armed Assault 2 v1.05 
 • Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 v1.1 
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.004 
 • Mass Effect 2 v1.1 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
 • Need  for Speed: Shift v1.02 
 • WoW The Wrath of the Lich King v3.3.3 

*Weitere Informationen*
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 
 • Grafikkarten-Test mit über 200 Benchmarks: Vorbereitung auf GTX  470/480 
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware    Preise
• Info: Microloops Vapor-Chamber-Technologie bei Microloops


Fragen zum Artikel, Kritik, Wünsche? Bitte verwenden Sie dafür den Feedback-Sammelthread zu PC Games   Hardware 05/2010.

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware    registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie    sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME    Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und  anderen   Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,    Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Chris (15. April 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "AMD Thuban im Test"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Offizielle AMD-Dokumente:*


Reviewers Guide
Phenom II X6 Press Deck
Sechskern-Diagramm
*AMD-Weblinks*


Einige technische Details
Techdocs (leider kaum detaillierte Informationen)
Rudimentäre Modellübersicht
Ausführlichere Modellübersicht
*Tools und Treiber*


AMD Overdrive
Fusion-Utility


----------



## Daniel_M (16. April 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Wir rüsten richtig für Sie auf* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 06/2010, Seite 8 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
*Die beim Aufrüsten verwendeten Produkte im Preisvergleich:

*• AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
• Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro PWM
• Gigabyte MA770TA-UD3
• 2 x 2.048 MiByte DDR3-1600-RAM (Corsair Dominator CMD4GX3M2B1600C8)
• Gigabyte Radeon HD 5770,  1.024 MiByte
• Xigmatek Balder S1283
• Xilence 550 Watt (SPS-XP550.CS.R3)
• Xigmatek Utgard
• AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition (nur noch gebraucht erhältlich)
• 2 x 2 GiByte Mushkin  DDR2-800
• Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
• Corsair Hydro H50
• Be quiet Silent Wings USC (92 mm)
• Powercolor Radeon HD 5770 PCS++ (noch nicht lieferbar)
• Scythe Katana 3


----------



## PCGH_Marco (16. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bonusmaterial für *Blu-ray-/DVD-Special

**Tools*:
• Cyberlink BD Advisor
• CD Burner XP

*Optische Laufwerke im Test*:
• Samsung SH-B083L (Preisvergleich)
• LG GH22NS (Preisvergleich)
• Sony AD-7240S (Preisvergleich)
• Plextor PX-B940SA (Preisvergleich)
• LG BH08LS (Preisvergleich)
• Liteon DS-8A3S (Preisvergleich)
• Sony BC-5500S (Preisvergleich)
• Liteon IHOS 104 (Preisvergleich)

*Software im Test*:
 • Cyberlink Power DVD 10 Ultra (Preisvergleich)
 • Arcsoft Totalmedia Theatre 3 Platinum (Hersteller)
 • Corel Win DVD Pro 2010 (Preisvergleich)
​


----------



## PCGH_Marco (17. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bonusmaterial für *Geheimakte Windows 7

**Software*:
• GUI für Robocopy
• Bart's Preinstalled Environment (BartPE)
• Knoppix

Windows 7-News der PC Games Hardware

Forum: Windows XP, Vista, Seven, Windows allgemein 
​


----------



## Daniel_M (18. April 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Neue AM3-Generation* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 06/2010, Seite 68 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)
*
• Asrock 890GX Extreme3 - Herstellerseite
• Asus Crosshair IV Formula (noch nicht erhältlich)
 • Asus M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 - Herstellerseite
• Biostar TA890GXE - Herstellerseite
• Gigabyte 770TA-UD3 - Herstellerseite
• Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H (noch nicht erhältlich)
• MSI 890FXA-GD70 (noch nicht erhältlich)
• MSI 890GXM-G65 - Herstellerseite

 

*Verwendete Programme* 
    • CPU-Z v1.52
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8 (Stabilitätstest)
• NetIO (Stabilitätstest)
• Passmark Burnin Test (Stabilitätstest)
• Crysis im Loop (Stabilitätstest)


*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• Benchmarks: offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Stabilitätstest: Testsystem in Midi-Tower Chenbro Gaming Bomb eingebaut
• Benchmarks: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards aus
• Leistungsaufnahme und Stabilitätstests: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards an
 • Temperaturmessung Chip: Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des Mainboards hinter North- sowie Southbridge nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Temperaturmessung Spannungswandler: zwei Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des Mainboards hinter CPU-Spannungswandlern (ihr Ergebnis wird gemittelt) nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
• Leistungsaufnahme im Windows-Leerlauf: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nachdem alle Windows-Dienste geladen sind
• Leistungsaufnahme im Stabilitätstest: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest


*Testsystem im Überblick*
 • Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition
• MSI Radeon HD 4870, 1 GiByte
• Scythe Shuriken
• Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
• Enermax FMA II DXX 535W ATX 2.2 (EG565AX-VE(G))
• Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
• Microsoft Internet Keyboard
• Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer
• Windows 7 x64

*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*
  • Benchmarks: Cool'n'Quiet aus
  • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: Cool'n'Quiet an
• Benchmarks: C1E/C-States aus
   • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: C1E/C-States an
• DDR3-1333, 8-8-8-24, 2T
• Onboard-Sound an
• Onboard-LAN an
• Firewire aus
• Floppy aus
• Serielle Ports etc. aus

*Weitere Informationen*• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bonusmaterial zur Markübersicht SSDs in PCGH 06/2010

*Die getesteten Produkte im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)
*• Extrememory XLR8 M-Series (128 GB) (Preisvergleich)
• Intel X25-V 40GB (SSDSA2MP040G2R5) (Preisvergleich)
• Kingston SSDNow 30 GB (SNV125-S2BD/30GB) (Preisvergleich)
• OCZ Agility120 GB (OCZSSD2-1AGT120GB) (Preisvergleich)
• Samsung PB22-JS3/PM800 (MMCRE28G5MXP-0VB) (Preisvergleich)
• Super Talent Teradrive 100 GB (FTM10FT25H) (Preisvergleich)
• Transcend Ultra 60 GB (TS60GSSD25D-M) (Preisvergleich)

*Verwendete Programme:*
• H2BenchW 3.6 (extern als 3.13 angegeben)
c't - c't-Systeminfo
• Atto Disk Benchmark
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1749/ATTO_Disk_Benchmark_v2.46.html
• PCGH Kopiertest

*Testmethodik  im Überblick*
• Benchmarks: offenes Testsystem
• Primäre Festplatte WD Velociraptor WD3000HLFS
• 2x 2 GiByte DDR3-RAM
• Windows 7 x64
• Mittel aus drei Durchläufen H2Benchw 3.6• mittlere Dauertransferrate Lesen
• mittlere Dauertransferrate Schreiben
• mittlere Zugriffszeit Lesen
• mittlere Zugriffszeit Schreiben​• Mittel aus drei Durchläufen Atto Disk-Benchmark (Schreiben, Blockgröße 4 kB, 8.192 kB)
• Mittel aus drei Durchläufen PCGH-Kopiertest (Duplizieren der Daten, Quell- und Ziellaufwerk identisch)• 5 GiByte Daten (1 Datei)
• 5 GiByte Daten (25.000 Dateien)​*Testsystem im Überblick*
 • Core i7-920
• MSI P55-GD65
• Windows 7 x64


*Weitere Informationen, Tools und Downloads:*
• Intel Firmware-Updates:
Intel® SATA Solid-State Drive Firmware Update Tool
• OCZ-Webseite mit Firmware-Updates für SSDs
OCZ Technology
• Samsung-Übersichtsseite für SSDs:
http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/products/flash/ssd/2008/business/business.html


----------



## PCGH_Kristoffer (20. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Eyefinity 6 Edition"

*Offizieller AMD-Treiber:*
Catalyst 10.3b bei AMD
Den aktuellen Catalyst-Treiber bei PC Games Hardware herunterladen

*Hintergrund-Material zu AMDs Ati Eyefinity:*
- ATI Eyefinity Technology
- Using ATI Eyefinity Technology
- ATI Eyefinity Technology Display Connectivity
- ATI Eyefinity Technology Display Configurations


----------

